# Suicide Squad... (2016)



## WaylanderToo (Jan 20, 2016)

well I wasn't to bothered about this before - but this (set to Queen) has suddenly ramped up my interest levels


----------



## Juliana (Jan 20, 2016)

I just love this trailer... I've already watched it three times this morning.

My kids are so excited; the Joker is one of my son's fave DC characters and my daughter has always loved Harley Quinn. She's also a fan of Cara Delevingne, who plays Enchantress.

Only problem with the movie trailers so far: Harley's outfits are so awesome that my daughter wants to be her for this year's Halloween. Hoping I can pull it off!


----------



## Frost Giant (Jan 21, 2016)

Up until now the only DC films that impressed me were Nolan's Batman movies and The Watchmen. It seems like they may have done a good job developing this one, based on the previews.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks wonderfully twisted.


----------



## Camiedee (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not sure about this movie, I think they might shove in too many character and not have long enough to make us care about them, but I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 27, 2016)

Couldn't find a dedicated discussion for those who watched the film...

Anyway, watched it tonight with low expectations, and was pleasantly surprised. Some of the Enchantress stuff was silly, and the squad bonded a little too easily.

However, there was some great dialogue, great moral juxtapositions, and the whole thing worked far better than I was expecting.


----------



## Enforcer Productions (Jul 25, 2017)

Personally, I found it to be much better than the reviews would have people believe! Good style, humorous, plenty of action; what's not to like?

But then, I'm probably not the type who should be reviewing movies, so...


----------



## Moonbat (Aug 6, 2017)

I thought this was awful, I wanted to like it, but it just didn't hold up.
There were too many characters that weren't fleshed out well enough and the ones they did focus on (dead shot and Harlequin) didn't really develop through the story. I think DC are struggling with poor scripts. I expect this could have been a lot better.


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2017)

Moonbat said:


> I thought this was awful, I wanted to like it, but it just didn't hold up.
> There were too many characters that weren't fleshed out well enough and the ones they did focus on (dead shot and Harlequin) didn't really develop through the story. I think DC are struggling with poor scripts. I expect this could have been a lot better.



This was very much my view and I also wanted to like this film
The problem is that barring Harly and the Joker, every other character in the film is a more minor superhero; and honestly Harly is kind of in the middle (big enough most people know of her; small enough that she's not really been in films). As a result anyone who isn't already a fan from before gets lost really fast and the characters feel quirky but totally under developed. They just tried to put way too much into a film script and time frame which resulted in a very rushed feeling. The setup of the team was so fast that they bonded without ever feeling like they bonded. 

I also felt like the main squad leader was a very flat character. He was in no way a leader and of all the actors had the least amount of presence to his character. He just didn't get your attention to the point where its actually hard to be interested in him as a character. That's a serious problem when he's supposed to be leading the charge.

Trying to fit an introduction; a bonding; a main destroy the world; a joker plot and everything else all at once - yah just way too much all at once. It might have worked if it was Joker, Penguin etc.... ergo big names that everyone knows and that you don't have to really spend a huge amount of time establishing; however then you'd really have had to have had a huge reason to unit them. 
But this was minor characters in terms of films and general media who people don't know the background of. 


It's a real shame as the overall concept of the film is fantastic; the idea and the much darker and brutal tone is really taking the franchise in a new direction. Having someone establish an anti-hero group when she, herself is very anti-hero (shooting all the staff who are not "cleared" and basically risking the squads life to save herself) is a really bold move in a movie industry focused on pure-good characters. Hopefully it might spawn a sequel or such


----------

